
Mobile startup entrepreneurs - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
Hi Guys. We are a mobile startup that also writes a blog about the industry.If
you are a mobile startup, we would like to profile your company. EMail us.
cribornament (at) gmail (dot) com cribornament (dot) com

~~~
donna
link: <http://www.cribornament.com/>

